# Anyone had a quality issue with Dior?



## .BlueHydrangea.

I don't know what it is about my luck with quality problems with luxury bags, but I have just purchased a pre-owned Lady Dior Mini, and the grommet is wonky, it's not level, the angle is wrong. (There is also a stitch loose as well, but I'm not sure whether that is Dior's fault or the fault of the previous owner) I'll post a couple of photos later to show you what I mean. I'm a bit concerned they won't be able to fix it, as I bought it pre-owned. 

Has anyone else had any issues with Dior bags? And how did Dior handle the problem? Are they likely to fix it or exchange? I know they are known for their excellent customer service.


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> I don't know what it is about my luck with quality problems with luxury bags, but I have just purchased a pre-owned Lady Dior Mini, and the grommet is wonky, it's not level, the angle is wrong. (There is also a stitch loose as well, but I'm not sure whether that is Dior's fault or the fault of the previous owner) I'll post a couple of photos later to show you what I mean. I'm a bit concerned they won't be able to fix it, as I bought it pre-owned.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with Dior bags? And how did Dior handle the problem? Are they likely to fix it or exchange? I know they are known for their excellent customer service.


Please post some pictures. If you don't mind me asking, did you get your bag authenticated at some point? Buying pre-owned runs the risk of getting a fake, and the quality of fakes doesn't compare with an authentic bag.

It may actually be a quality problem if your bag is authentic.

Dior may be able to repair a bag that you did not purchase directly from them. I have done that before, although that was a while ago. I don't know if their policy changed now.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

averagejoe said:


> Please post some pictures. If you don't mind me asking, did you get your bag authenticated at some point? Buying pre-owned runs the risk of getting a fake, and the quality of fakes doesn't compare with an authentic bag.
> 
> It may actually be a quality problem if your bag is authentic.
> 
> Dior may be able to repair a bag that you did not purchase directly from them. I have done that before, although that was a while ago. I don't know if their policy changed now.



Hi there,

Thank you for your reply. No I didn't get it authenticated, which is a bit silly of me. But it's from a trusted uk consignment site, that guarantees authenticity. I will post it in the authenticate thread now, fingers crossed!

Thats good to know, thank you. It's my first Dior bag (definitely not my last!) It was bought from Harrods in March, it came with the card, dustbag and box, but no receipt so I'm not sure if that would be a problem. 

Also I don't know whether I  would get charged for the repair, did you have to pay for yours? 

I'm tempted to send the bag back to the consignment shop, even though they say there's no returns. The item was listed as new and there is a slight mark on the handle, and the loose stitch. But I got it for £1500, do you think that is a fair price? I'm not sure on whether it was a good deal or not.

Thank goodness for the purse forum, because I'm sat here furiously typing, and stressing out about the whole thing!


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. No I didn't get it authenticated, which is a bit silly of me. But it's from a trusted uk consignment site, that guarantees authenticity. I will post it in the authenticate thread now, fingers crossed!
> 
> Thats good to know, thank you. It's my first Dior bag (definitely not my last!) It was bought from Harrods in March, it came with the card, dustbag and box, but no receipt so I'm not sure if that would be a problem.
> 
> Also I don't know whether I  would get charged for the repair, did you have to pay for yours?
> 
> I'm tempted to send the bag back to the consignment shop, even though they say there's no returns. The item was listed as new and there is a slight mark on the handle, and the loose stitch. But I got it for £1500, do you think that is a fair price? I'm not sure on whether it was a good deal or not.
> 
> Thank goodness for the purse forum, because I'm sat here furiously typing, and stressing out about the whole thing!


I had to pay for my repairs but I don't mind. I just wanted my bags fixed. The price was very low actually, much lower than I expected. I mean, it depends on how much work needs to be done, of course. The highest I paid was $75 to replace a hanging tag which is very reasonable. If the tag was sold alone it would cost a lot more.

May we see pictures of the bag here to see its condition and also the flaws that you mentioned? It's hard to see if it is worth the price if we don't know the condition. Thanks!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

I’ve added a few pics to show what I mean. Please tell me if it’s all in my head! but the grommet on the right looks wonky to me. 
My mum noticed it too. I then compared it to her medium LD and hers is straight. 

Also the stitching is even on one side of the bag, I’m not sure if this normal for a mini lady dior. But again, my mums is perfectly symmetrical. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

The bag does come with the shoulder chain strap as well


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

The LDs are meant to have a narrow top and gradually gets wider at the bottom, which is meant to mimic a woman's waist. Your mini LD looks absolutely fine to me to be honest. 
That mark can be gently removed by a leather lotion. The stitch hanging out is also very normal. If it bothers you, just carefully snip it with a small scissors. I do that all the time


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> The bag does come with the shoulder chain strap as well


May I please see a picture of the interior tag of this bag? Thanks! I'm going to try to authenticate this for you. It looks okay so far, but I want to be sure to see if this is indeed a quality issue.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

averagejoe said:


> May I please see a picture of the interior tag of this bag? Thanks! I'm going to try to authenticate this for you. It looks okay so far, but I want to be sure to see if this is indeed a quality issue.



Thank you so much that would be amazing. I’m totally new to Dior so I’m not sure if the wonky grommet is a fault/issue or if I’m being too picky!

I’ll link my post, I hope this works!
Authenticate This DIOR
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32851283/


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Thank you so much that would be amazing. I’m totally new to Dior so I’m not sure if the wonky grommet is a fault/issue or if I’m being too picky!
> 
> I’ll link my post, I hope this works!
> Authenticate This DIOR
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32851283/


Sorry I missed your post there. It's authentic alright. I do agree with @shoesshoeshoes about how the base is wider than the top, but it does look a bit lopsided. They can't really fix this.

I wouldn't suggest putting anything on the leather to clean it because the bag is pearlized and a cream may take off the pearlized finish. You can try it first on the tag inside to see if it alters the finish of the leather. If it doesn't change the finish of the leather, then you can try it on the handle. Since it's on the back side, I wouldn't try to remove it in case it ruins the leather.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I missed your post there. It's authentic alright. I do agree with @shoesshoeshoes about how the base is wider than the top, but it does look a bit lopsided. They can't really fix this.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest putting anything on the leather to clean it because the bag is pearlized and a cream may take off the pearlized finish. You can try it first on the tag inside to see if it alters the finish of the leather. If it doesn't change the finish of the leather, then you can try it on the handle. Since it's on the back side, I wouldn't try to remove it in case it ruins the leather.



No worries, it’s so good of you to take the time to give your advice on authentication. 

Oh thank goodness I’m not seeing things! I thought so too. I’m not too bothered about the mark on the handle and the stitching it’s just the lopsided grommet that I can’t un-see. 





In your opinion do you think £1500 or approx $1931 is a good or bad price for this bag? 
I’m not sure what to do, whether to send it back or take it into Dior if they can possibly fix the wonky grommet or exchange it. Or if Dior can’t do anything, keep it as it is.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Well if it bothers you that much then maybe return it? You can buy this at heathrow tax free for £2000 so if you feel like you wanna pay an extra £500 to get a brand new bag then go for it.

I think i can see what youre taking about now. Its not an obvious one to notice but i get it, if it bugs you it bugs you.


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> No worries, it’s so good of you to take the time to give your advice on authentication.
> 
> Oh thank goodness I’m not seeing things! I thought so too. I’m not too bothered about the mark on the handle and the stitching it’s just the lopsided grommet that I can’t un-see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion do you think £1500 or approx $1931 is a good or bad price for this bag?
> I’m not sure what to do, whether to send it back or take it into Dior if they can possibly fix the wonky grommet or exchange it. Or if Dior can’t do anything, keep it as it is.


Once again, I agree with @shoesshoeshoes . Even though it is final sale, you can argue that this is not as described. The lopsidedness of the grommet is a quality issue in this case. They should have been more careful when crafting the bag.


----------



## MNHTN

Yeah I have a stitch that has popped in the back of my diorama. It looks like it is coming loose where the two string come together after going around the bag


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Apologies for not replying sooner, I quit my job earlier this week so it's been quite busy!




shoesshoeshoes said:


> Well if it bothers you that much then maybe return it? You can buy this at heathrow tax free for £2000 so if you feel like you wanna pay an extra £500 to get a brand new bag then go for it.
> 
> I think i can see what youre taking about now. Its not an obvious one to notice but i get it, if it bugs you it bugs you.


Sorry I missed your previous post. That makes me feel better about the loose stitch. I'll definitely try snipping it off with some small scissors.

I know I'm so annoyed I noticed it! I've emailed Dior with some pictures to see if they can fix it (the wonky grommet) I'm still waiting for a reply. To be honest I'll probably keep it, as its so beautiful and getting to Heathrow for me would be extremely unlikely, I'm terrified of flying! But that really good to know they sell LD at Heathrow. I assumed it'd be like Chanel and they don't sell classics.




averagejoe said:


> Once again, I agree with @shoesshoeshoes . Even though it is final sale, you can argue that this is not as described. The lopsidedness of the grommet is a quality issue in this case. They should have been more careful when crafting the bag.



Hi, yes I've been in contact with the consignment shop all they are willing to do is offer a £30 discount off m next purchase! Even though it was described as brand new, and it's not.
I think I'm going to keep it though, its too beautiful to let go. I'm already bossing over the new My Lady Dior with the Dior badges, although as I quit my job this week I think it'll have to wait!

Thank you I think so too. As mentioned above, I've emailed Dior with the problem and someone is going to get back to me about what they can do. I hopefully they can send it off to be fixed. I hope Dior isn't like Chanel, where they deny every faulty item and blame it on the fact the it was 'handmade' which is not an excuse in my book!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I missed your post there. It's authentic alright. I do agree with @shoesshoeshoes about how the base is wider than the top, but it does look a bit lopsided. They can't really fix this.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest putting anything on the leather to clean it because the bag is pearlized and a cream may take off the pearlized finish. You can try it first on the tag inside to see if it alters the finish of the leather. If it doesn't change the finish of the leather, then you can try it on the handle. Since it's on the back side, I wouldn't try to remove it in case it ruins the leather.



Yes I think you're right about the leather lotion. I tried it on my black Chanel Lambskin Jumbo I had it worked an absolute treat, it got rid of the marks and scuffs really well. I was thrilled with the results.
However I used the same (clear) collonil lotion on a tiny scuff on my turquoise lambskin cardholder from Chanel, and it made the tiny mark way worse. 
I think trying it on the back on the inside tab with the date code on is a good idea, I might try that. Thank you. I could always buy a couple of mitzah's to wrap around the handles


----------



## averagejoe

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies for not replying sooner, I quit my job earlier this week so it's been quite busy! I hope Dior isn't like Chanel, where they deny every faulty item and blame it on the fact the it was 'handmade' which is not an excuse in my book!


I hope not, too. There is such thing as poor quality hand-made, or poorly hand-made, which seems to be the case with the super-crooked grommet.


----------



## Ramai

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> I don't know what it is about my luck with quality problems with luxury bags, but I have just purchased a pre-owned Lady Dior Mini, and the grommet is wonky, it's not level, the angle is wrong. (There is also a stitch loose as well, but I'm not sure whether that is Dior's fault or the fault of the previous owner) I'll post a couple of photos later to show you what I mean. I'm a bit concerned they won't be able to fix it, as I bought it pre-owned.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with Dior bags? And how did Dior handle the problem? Are they likely to fix it or exchange? I know they are known for their excellent customer service.


Unfortunately I have had quality issues with both my Dior bags.They are the Large Lady Dior in Canyon grained lambskin and the medium Lady Dior in grained calfskin.

They are both made of supple leather and within a few months of owning them, I noticed cracking on the glazing on the top edges of the bag. Dior repaired them for free but the same issue has reoccurred. 

I took the large LD back to the store a few weeks ago. They acknowledged the issue. In fact the SA brought out brand new supple leather ones and noted there was some early cracking. 
I personally think it is a design flaw. They have returned the bag to Paris for consideration of a credit note. Should I ever get a other LD, I will go for the traditional top stitching and not glazing.


----------



## anan

Yeah, I’m currently having an issue with my mini lady dior with chain strap which was purchased three weeks ago on a business trip. I don’t live in a country that has a dior boutique. The stitching holding the metal part of the chain to the leather part of the strap is coming undone one by one.


----------



## averagejoe

anan said:


> View attachment 4424625
> View attachment 4424626
> View attachment 4424627
> View attachment 4424628
> View attachment 4424629
> View attachment 4424630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I’m currently having an issue with my mini lady dior with chain strap which was purchased three weeks ago on a business trip. I don’t live in a country that has a dior boutique. The stitching holding the metal part of the chain to the leather part of the strap is coming undone one by one.


This is an easy fix. You can even do it yourself or ask a cobbler to do it for you. Just use black thread to stitch it back on. 

But before you do that, contact Dior customer service to see what they can do for you. They may be able to ship you a prepaid label to send the bag back to them for repair.


----------



## anan

averagejoe said:


> This is an easy fix. You can even do it yourself or ask a cobbler to do it for you. Just use black thread to stitch it back on.
> 
> But before you do that, contact Dior customer service to see what they can do for you. They may be able to ship you a prepaid label to send the bag back to them for repair.



Many thanks for your feedback. 
There are random loose threads throughout the whole strap. Has that happened to anyone else before?


----------



## Kristy0316

anan said:


> Many thanks for your feedback.
> There are random loose threads throughout the whole strap. Has that happened to anyone else before?


I think I posted before, loose threads on my Diorama bag strap. I sent in for repair is cost me about SGD70 if I remember correctly. Till now has passed 2 yrs I guess? It's totally fine now


----------



## anan

I called a Dior boutique outside of my home county and I will be sending it in for repairs, even though their general policy is to not accept any items sent via courier, you need to take it in personally. After a couple of days they agreed to let me send it via DHL despite the fact that they don’t generally allow it. The after sales lady was also immediately familiar with the issue without me really having to explain, so I assume it’s a more common issue than I initially anticipated. I was actually planning on getting another mini in the grey next week, but changed my mind as a result of this issue.


----------



## Anna Carroll

I just want to share my experience on Dior’s customer service. 

I am very disappointed with their customer service because everyone said Dior has the best customer services ever and I thought it too. Well, maybe they do the best to try to sale their products. But then when is something come back with quality issue or any concern, it takes forever to them to response. I have been very frustrated with their process that they said they will send me the email that i never receive, and I just keep calling, messaging them but no help. They also couldn’t let me explain what’s going on and keep saying will contact me later on.  So far I talked to couple people but no help at all, sometime they said they didn’t receive my email, sometime they said my email didn’t attach photos, etc...

Very disappointed. Very frustrated. 

This is something that I can’t believe Dior treats customer like that.


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> I just want to share my experience on Dior’s customer service.
> 
> I am very disappointed with their customer service because everyone said Dior has the best customer services ever and I thought it too. Well, maybe they do the best to try to sale their products. But then when is something come back with quality issue or any concern, it takes forever to them to response. I have been very frustrated with their process that they said they will send me the email that i never receive, and I just keep calling, messaging them but no help. They also couldn’t let me explain what’s going on and keep saying will contact me later on.  So far I talked to couple people but no help at all, sometime they said they didn’t receive my email, sometime they said my email didn’t attach photos, etc...
> 
> Very disappointed. Very frustrated.
> 
> This is something that I can’t believe Dior treats customer like that.


I'm sorry to hear this. It sounds very frustrating. I wonder if it is because your bag is purchased from a different country, which complicates matters. A good boutique manager should help you sort it out, but I don't know if you were able to talk to one directly.


----------



## Anna Carroll

As they explained to me, anything relate to quality issue, first they will ask for photos for eye examination, then all the bags will need to ship to Paris for further inspection to be repaired or exchanged. 

I also talked to store manager at my city, when I told her how frustrating I am, she already knew what is going on because she has been gone through this process with her customers many times. There is nothing the store can do to speed up the process (take 2-3 months), she asked me if I can bring the bag so they can see the issue, then they can call the main line, help to explain or reconfirm it was defective. She was very nice to explain to me and was willing to help me calling the line, just the issue with Dior customer service system and she wish Dior can improve it.

It seems like the process take long time and I’m not sure if they will be responsible for this issue, I don’t want to pay for repair fee (if they said that) since it’s not my fault, also I don’t want they keep my money (for what I paid for) plus my bag for 3 months.


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Carroll said:


> As they explained to me, anything relate to quality issue, first they will ask for photos for eye examination, then all the bags will need to ship to Paris for further inspection to be repaired or exchanged.
> 
> I also talked to store manager at my city, when I told her how frustrating I am, she already knew what is going on because she has been gone through this process with her customers many times. There is nothing the store can do to speed up the process (take 2-3 months), she asked me if I can bring the bag so they can see the issue, then they can call the main line, help to explain or reconfirm it was defective. She was very nice to explain to me and was willing to help me calling the line, just the issue with Dior customer service system and she wish Dior can improve it.
> 
> It seems like the process take long time and I’m not sure if they will be responsible for this issue, I don’t want to pay for repair fee (if they said that) since it’s not my fault, also I don’t want they keep my money (for what I paid for) plus my bag for 3 months.


It's nice to hear that the sales associate is in touch with you. Waiting for this assessment is frustrating, but it's worse for some brands. Saint Laurent quoted me 4-6 months!!! I thought I heard wrong because I thought the SA meant 4-6 weeks. Thankfully it only took a month, which is much shorter than I expected, but it was due to the nature of the repair which was done on site when they received the part they needed.


----------



## Anna Carroll

Hello,

I have been waiting for 3 weeks but they haven’t given any solution for me. 

They had all the pictures of issue, located the purchase with time and where. Customer service sent my case to Head office (in Paris or USA??). I keep calling them everyday and the answer I receive is “no information yet”. 

Had any experienced with Dior customer service line? How long should you expect to receive the feedback? It’s been 3 weeks now and I don’t think it should take that long just for the approval to exchange. 

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Hermesfanatics

I have quality issue. My lady Dior bought in late 2016 became foggy...I really want to exchange one


----------



## averagejoe

Hermesfanatics said:


> I have quality issue. My lady Dior bought in late 2016 became foggy...I really want to exchange one


I replied to your post in the other thread, but I do not think that patent leather oxidizing is a quality issue. It is the nature of the clear plastic coating on the leather. Patent leather from a lot of luxury brands will show some type of oxidative wear over time.


----------



## Purseloverc

I've had my Diorama WOC for awhile now and I absolutely love it. However, the stitching imperfection has started to bother me lately. Circled in the photos, the left side stitching does not go all the way to the end while the right side is perfect. I have seen this WOC on others and theirs are perfectly fine (unlike mine) based on side by side comparison. I believe Diorama is discontinued in my country, quite devastated as I love Diorama. Anyone else have this stitchng problem?


----------



## 880

Purseloverc said:


> I've had my Diorama WOC for awhile now and I absolutely love it. However, the stitching imperfection has started to bother me lately. Circled in the photos, the left side stitching does not go all the way to the end while the right side is perfect. I have seen this WOC on others and theirs are perfectly fine (unlike mine) based on side by side comparison. I believe Diorama is discontinued in my country, quite devastated as I love Diorama. Anyone else have this stitchng problem?
> 
> View attachment 5142633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142635


I am relatively new to the brand, but I don’t see a problem (Though my eyesight is not the greatest) I think your bag is gorgeous


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> I am relatively new to the brand, but I don’t see a problem (Though my eyesight is not the greatest) I think your bag is gorgeous


Third picture the stitching doesn’t reach the end of the bag like on the right side in picture 2.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Third picture the stitching doesn’t reach the end of the bag like on the right side in picture 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143580
> View attachment 5143581


Thank you @Christofle ! You are the best!


----------



## totally

I’ve had this Lady Dior WOC for three years. I noticed that the chain tends to rub against the edge of the flap due to the way it’s designed. The edges of the WOC started showing some wear pretty early on but wasn’t that noticeable. Recently I’ve been using it more and the wear and tear has gotten worse. Does anyone know if Dior offers repairs for this kind of wear and tear, or if a cobbler can fix this issue?


----------



## averagejoe

totally said:


> I’ve had this Lady Dior WOC for three years. I noticed that the chain tends to rub against the edge of the flap due to the way it’s designed. The edges of the WOC started showing some wear pretty early on but wasn’t that noticeable. Recently I’ve been using it more and the wear and tear has gotten worse. Does anyone know if Dior offers repairs for this kind of wear and tear, or if a cobbler can fix this issue?
> 
> View attachment 5143609
> 
> View attachment 5143610
> 
> View attachment 5143611


You can bring it back to Dior to see. Generally, a cobbler or leather repair specialist can redye this area, or even glue in a small piece of leather there so that the original leather doesn't get damaged anymore (although the bag will look altered). They can even just redye that part to make it look less worn, although that won't repair the indentation on the leather.


----------



## totally

averagejoe said:


> You can bring it back to Dior to see. Generally, a cobbler or leather repair specialist can redye this area, or even glue in a small piece of leather there so that the original leather doesn't get damaged anymore (although the bag will look altered). They can even just redye that part to make it look less worn, although that won't repair the indentation on the leather.



Thank you! I will bring it in to Dior and see what they can do about it. This is one of my favourite pieces and it took me a while to track down the lambskin version of the WOC, so I definitely don't want the indentation to get worse.


----------



## Hermesfanatics

averagejoe said:


> I replied to your post in the other thread, but I do not think that patent leather oxidizing is a quality issue. It is the nature of the clear plastic coating on the leather. Patent leather from a lot of luxury brands will show some type of oxidative wear over time.


Thank you! Yes lesson learned and I would never buy any patent bag again. It was just very frustrated that I have only used a handful times of the bag and I didn’t expect a $4500 bag to oxidize in just 5 years.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

I recently bought this nano and I was told that that was the last one available globally.
I would not be surprised that there might be scratches as it was the display bag. But the scratches were so bad and with a lot of deep lines at the handle facing the front. It’s quite hard to show on the photos though. The front handle also is bent/curved. I tried to bend it back but it’s actually very rigid and it didnt work. One of the clasps on the leather strap needs a bit of force to push it to its original position. SA has filed a claim so hopefully they have solutions...

I remember that my mum has a medium LD which she bought around 1999 and the  stitch on the leather oval tag was wonky. It had a big bulb of threads at the finishing thread. The store said that was the last one available in store so she just accepted it.

Aside from that, my other LDs seem to have good quality.


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> I recently bought this nano and I was told that that was the last one available globally.
> I would not be surprised that there might be scratches as it was the display bag. But the scratches were so bad and with a lot of deep lines at the handle facing the front. It’s quite hard to show on the photos though. The front handle also is bent/curved. I tried to bend it back but it’s actually very rigid and it didnt work. One of the clasps on the leather strap needs a bit of force to push it to its original position. SA has filed a claim so hopefully they have solutions...
> 
> I remember that my mum has a medium LD which she bought around 1999 and the  stitch on the leather oval tag was wonky. It had a big bulb of threads at the finishing thread. The store said that was the last one available in store so she just accepted it.
> 
> Aside from that, my other LDs seem to have good quality.
> 
> View attachment 5146946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146950


Your Lady Dior is really cute! It's so rare that I haven't ever seen this before.

The scratches look like heavy shop wear. I wonder if the handle was bet as a result of the bag being stored improperly. 

I hope your SA can resolve this for you. The handles and O rings can actually be replaced.


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> Your Lady Dior is really cute! It's so rare that I haven't ever seen this before.
> 
> The scratches look like heavy shop wear. I wonder if the handle was bet as a result of the bag being stored improperly.
> 
> I hope your SA can resolve this for you. The handles and O rings can actually be replaced.



Thank you very much Joe. I see! Yes hope so too!


----------



## cccdbags

Hi! I had the same dior mini bag in the pearl grey colour. I got it straight from the store and the opening side looks like it was bulging out for some reason. I didnt use it at all yet when I realize this problem. I contacted Dior and they said I can do a exchange but honestly the other ones they showed me all had the same issue. they told me to pinch and side so it is straight and stuff it. they also said that they may have just over stuffed the bag before it was sold. I decided to return the bag and get a chanel cf.


----------



## Jll0338

I recently noticed that the circular stud of the leather key holder (like the pink one shown in the picture below) from my Miss Dior bag has dropped off.  Did anyone have the same issue and if so can Dior replace the stud?


----------



## averagejoe

Jll0338 said:


> I recently noticed that the circular stud of the leather key holder (like the pink one shown in the picture below) from my Miss Dior bag has dropped off.  Did anyone have the same issue and if so can Dior replace the stud?
> 
> View attachment 5294421
> View attachment 5294422
> View attachment 5294423


Bring it back to Dior to inquire. They will take pictures and send them to their repair facility to see if there is a replacement part still available.

If not, then just detach the pouch from the bag. The bag has a cleaner silhouette without this pouch.


----------



## fsadeli

wondering if Dior lambskin is as fragile as Chanel or are they somehow more durable? I own Chanel lambskin before and it's so hard to take care so I sold them.


----------



## michi_chi

fsadeli said:


> wondering if Dior lambskin is as fragile as Chanel or are they somehow more durable? I own Chanel lambskin before and it's so hard to take care so I sold them.



It's very durable and isn't fragile at all. I've had Dior bags for many years and never had an issue with it. To use my friend's long wallet as an example, she's been using it every day since 2009 and apart from some slight wear and tear in the corners, there are no signs of damage to the cannage-stitched flat surfaces. That's an example of a lambskin SLG that's thrown in a bag with lots of other items and how well it's lasted over time


----------

